# Exciting News!



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Mr Brew had a meet and greet / audition yesterday for a MOVIE!!!! Anyways, long story short he did very well, the lady was "smitten" with him. She came back with the coordinator last night so he could meet Brew and well... HE GOT IT!!!!!

The training has started today, they came to pick him up to go meet some fellow canine co-stars! Filming will start in March, but training starts now! I'm over the moon excited for him!!! They said "his look and aptitude is exactly what we're looking for". I'm so proud! 

The great thing about this too is that the trainer is local, she lives not far from me so his time away will be minimal! Another bonus is he's getting free professional training! Yay!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW! That is so great! What movie is it? Will he get paid??? I keep telling my pets that they need to start earning their keep


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that is sooo cool! Cant wait to hear what movie he will be in! We have a movie star on the forum now! Lol


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

SO COOL! How did you find out about the audition?


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I have no idea what movie it is, I do know it's a romantic comedy. He will get paid, but not that much (lower budget) but hey, free training, socialization and to be even more of a star in our eyes!! I think it's GREAT! I just hope he behaves himself, at this point he has it, but he's got to be able to do his job, and get along with his doggy co-stars. I think he'll do good because I've done so much with him already as far as socialization. I guess what it will ultimately come down to is can he be trained, but I have a hunch he'll do fine!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I found out about it through a post on one of my facebook groups. They were looking for a golden for an upcoming movie, so I sent some pictures of Brew and she replied "OMG he's gorgeous, when can I meet him" and it went from there! So ya, she met him yesterday and that was that! Her 3 year old son had a blast playing fetch with him lol, and I have to say he was on his BEST behaviour too!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That's fabulous. Can't wait for his movie go come out.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

What exciting news !!!!
My vet has a golden puppy that was featured in the Car Vac commercial
Saw it on Super Bowl Sunday.
If anyone sees the commercial its the golden with the red sweater.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is SO cool!! I'm with you - I'd be most excited about the professional training!! : But how fun will that be to see him on the big screen! Congratulations!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

That is awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

This is so cool!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So exciting! As soon as you hear the name of the movie, please let us know! We'll all go see it and tell our friends!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

That is soooo cool! This is going to be such fun for not only Brew but you and the family too. He is going to love this I bet. 

Let us know the details. This is GREAT.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

How cool, you'll have to keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations! That's amazing. Please, please let us know the name of the movie when it's available! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

And I thought getting my name in the credits on a CD by my favorite singer was good. This is just great. Cannot wait to see the movie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, soooooo exciting. 

Know you're extremely proud of your handsome Brew!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is such exciting news! Keep us posted


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Go Brew! That is too cool! Let us know when the movie comes out!  

Our Maddie's Dad (Sir Gable DeVille) was in a movie (a horror film I can't recall the title), and on a episode of SNL  I once got Maddie's photo on Regis and Kelly when I dressed her as Lady GaGa (bubble dress) for Halloween. 

Golden's are just made for the big screen! 

@Sheldon's Mom - I think my vet's puppy is in a commercial too, maybe we have the same vet!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's terrific!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We're pretty thrilled! Yesterday was his first training day and he did awesome! Today he went out again and they were working on a clicker type training and she said he was a natural, he's very smart and learning fast. After the training session she took him for a nice walk for some bonding time. 

Brew came home this afternoon full of smiles and ready for a power nap! 

Tomorrow he goes out again! 

Any tips on how to get a dog to speak?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen & Brew said:


> Thanks everyone! We're pretty thrilled! Yesterday was his first training day and he did awesome! Today he went out again and they were working on a clicker type training and she said he was a natural, he's very smart and learning fast. After the training session she took him for a nice walk for some bonding time.
> 
> Brew came home this afternoon full of smiles and ready for a power nap!
> 
> ...


No tips on the speaking...but please do tell us when the movie is released! We will all want to seen his film debut.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh you know I will! From my understanding it's a TV film, so not making the box office or anything, but still pretty cool!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's so exciting! A real live movie star!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, congrats to you both. You must be so proud of him already! Please keep us posted how training/filming is going


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is so cool! Go Brew! For teaching a dog to speak, I usually just bark at the dog get them all excited. Then when they bark, click treat.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Teaching speak:

Tie Brew back to a tree and get something he goes crazy for... For my guys it is the frisbee or a ball. Wave it around right out of his reach and say "wanna get it? Huh? Get it!" He will start barking because he wants the toy but can't get to it. When he barks, say Speak! And then reward with a treat or the toy. Repeat repeat repeat, soon he will be barking on command 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, it took me 20 min yesterday but we did it! We've mastered the speak! In fact he's mastered it so well that now he won't stop when he sees a treat lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen & Brew said:


> Well, it took me 20 min yesterday but we did it! We've mastered the speak! In fact he's mastered it so well that now he won't stop when he sees a treat lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think this falls under the heading of "Be careful what you wish for..."!


----------



## tiggy (Aug 19, 2012)

Congratulations, what a clever boy! What an awesome thing to be able to participate in!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this now, AWESOME!!! And we can all say, we cyber knew him before he was a STAR! CONGRATS!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

So Brew is doing fantastic, filming started three days ago and he has ROCKED each day!! He's home now after a long day sleeping soundly at my feet. He flew through his training like a natural. He may end up having a few movies under his collar if he keeps up this way. I am so so proud of him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

Haha... well done . You can teach him a set of "speak" and "quiet". I always teach the 2 cues as a pair so that a "bark" is always followed by a "quiet". And reward him only when he "speak" on cue.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jen what are they training Brew to do, besides the speak? Are you able to watch the filming? Are there any other Golden's or other animals involved? Sounds like a lot of fun.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This must be so fun! Is everyone on the set in love with him?


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

No I don't go to any of the sets, and I don't go with him for the training either, I'd be a major distraction for him. They have him doing a number of things, they've beeper trained him, trained him to find his marked spots and to sit and stay and follow cues. Everyone on set is in LOVE with him, during breaks he gets love love and more love. I've been told everyone rushes to the "shrine of Brew" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, this is so excited. Sorry to ask a dorky question but do you get compensated for your troubles (and for them taking your dog)? Any perks, like autographs of the stars or pawprints of other puppy stars?


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

thats awesome! I'm so happy for you and brew I cannot wait to see the film, and say hey i know that dog lol.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oct 18th is the day!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you both. 
So exiting, marking my calendar!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanx!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Congratulations!! My eye is drawn right to your super handsome boy. What a star!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

This is so awesome, I will have to watch it. I love/hate the star from Parenthood.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

So, what is the name of Brews character?

Max


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

His name in the movie is Adam


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow how exciting! What a beautiful boy and a great photo!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I submitted an update to IMDB to add Brew to the cast.


Max


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations so exciting. With that face who couldn't resist him. Way to go Brew. Look forward to seeing the movie.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations! Will it come out on dvd? I don't have cable tv, so won't be able to watch it on Hallmark, but would be willing to rent it. 

BTW, Who is Brew's breeder and parents if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How exciting!!!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Brew's parents are unknown to me! We got him from a lady who had bought two brothers and found it was too much work.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I think you could order the DVD from Hallmark, that's what we will be doing. He's also going to be in a sony commercial. Not sure when that will be out, just look for a golden in the snow catching bubbles! That's Brew too


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Just found this thread. This is the coolest thing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jen & Brew said:


> Brew's parents are unknown to me! We got him from a lady who had bought two brothers and found it was too much work.



Lucky you-he's certainly is a beautiful and amazing boy.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Jen & Brew said:


> Brew's parents are unknown to me! We got him from a lady who had bought two brothers and found it was too much work.


Any way to contact her and enquire? You need health information on the parents.

Max


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Lucky you! Congratulations!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I've tried inquiring but no one has any info for me. So far so good! Healthy as a horse!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

This is so cool...I can't wait to see the movie!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is so cool!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

This is so awesome! I can't wait to see the movie. I'll be watching Brew the entire time and probably get lost on the plot. Lol
He's such a beautiful boy. Congrats.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

what fab photos - you must be so proud of your gorgeous, talented Brew!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I sure am proud of him. Keep an eye out for a Sony TV commercial with a golden in the snow jumping up for bubbles, that's Brew too❤

I contacted Hallmark and they're sending us a copy of the DVD. I love how Brew is front and centre on the cover!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I am so excited for you and Brew! Congratulations on having a movie star in the family! I also will be watching the movie and most likely not know what is going on since I will be focused on watching the handsome Brew.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

PrincessDaisy said:


> I submitted an update to IMDB to add Brew to the cast.
> 
> 
> Max



How did you do that? He's up there now!! So cool! I'd love to add a picture to it!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Yay!! The preview for the movie is now on YouTube! Here's the link

http://youtu.be/uN2cekROzpA


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

That's going to be awesome. When is it going to air?


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oct 18th is the date


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

The preview is awesome!! I am so excited to see it!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks great! And your boy looks so adorable. He has star quality!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Brew most definitely has star quality! But does he have an agent? An actor's equity card? You did say he was getting paid and that he might get more work. Let's make sure that this boy is properly equipped for Hollywood! He looks *fabulous* in the filmclip. One would think he had been doing this for *years*!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I had to watch it three times. He's so cute! Love the part where his lip is stuck on his tooth. Adorable. Can't wait to watch the movie.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

How exciting! Brew looks so handsome!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Brew looks very handsome!!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for the compliments! I'm so happy to be able to share this with all of you


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely. How can I get the DVD as I live in France I will not be able to watch it any other way?


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

You will be able to buy it from Hallmark I believe


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't wait!!! Brew looks awesome...superstar!!!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

? he is my little superstar


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got word that there is a giant billboard on Ventura blvd, Los Angeles!!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoooaaa! Superstar indeed


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Superstar!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

this is amazing!!!! SO happy for you guys.. a movie star already!

I think I may have missed this.. but how did you get him into the movie biz? Bo is super photogenic.. I've always thought about trying to get him on the front of a greeting card haha


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Thats awesome -Setting my DVR!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't wait to see Brew in the movie! So exciting!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats! Going to set my DVR now too. I look forward to seeing that actress, I love to hate her in Parenthood


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Tonight the premier!! Woohoo!!! I hope if you watch it you enjoy it!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Bosn'sMom said:


> this is amazing!!!! SO happy for you guys.. a movie star already!
> 
> I think I may have missed this.. but how did you get him into the movie biz? Bo is super photogenic.. I've always thought about trying to get him on the front of a greeting card haha



Sorry, I missed this! I'm part of a local group on facebook and someone had posted that they were looking for a lab or golden for an upcoming movie. So I sent some pictures of Brew and she liked what she saw, and we made arrangements to meet at a local off leash park so she could meet him and see how he interacts with other dogs and people. Also get an idea of his training or lack there of lol! Brew on that day was amazing! He spent most of his time playing fetch with her 3 year old son! 
She took some videos of him and pictures and sent them to her coordinator and he came over later that evening to meet Brew, and that was that! He's got one movie and one commercial now under his collar! And quite a few fans now around the world! ❤


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I am loving watching Brew, cute movie too! He looks so natural, such a pro! Flynn is watching with me and no joke perks up and stares at the TV every time Brew or rather "Adam" is on! Caught it on camera I just had to share with you


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Jen & Brew said:


> Oct 18th is the date


It's on today 1:00pm est. I'll be watching!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Flynn'sMommy said:


> Just wanted to say that I am loving watching Brew, cute movie too! He looks so natural, such a pro! Flynn is watching with me and no joke perks up and stares at the TV every time Brew or rather "Adam" is on! Caught it on camera I just had to share with you
> 
> View attachment 452730
> 
> View attachment 452738





Oh that is so cute!!! I love these pics!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Brew's wonderful in his role as "Adam". Great job, Brew!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

We watched the movie this morning. Let him know we all thought he did a FANTASTIC job!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks you guys!!! I will let him know and give him a big squish from all of you


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

He was adorable and excellent! Pearl loved watching him along with the other pups. Congrats!


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

I'd be careful - movie types will do anything to get the shot. 
Insist that you're there on the set with him at all times.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Flynn'sMommy said:


> Just wanted to say that I am loving watching Brew, cute movie too! He looks so natural, such a pro! Flynn is watching with me and no joke perks up and stares at the TV every time Brew or rather "Adam" is on! Caught it on camera I just had to share with you


I missed the announcement that the movie would be on television although I had been following this thread. I *LOVE* the photos of Flynn watching the show, however! I am sure I will get another chance to watch the movie. I have to! And I am incredibly impressed by that billboard! *Wow*!!! 


NewfieMom


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I watched the movie yesterday and Brew was the STAR of the movie!  He is gorgeous and so well behaved.  Good job Brew!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Aww man, I missed it! Ugh. I'll have to see if it's playing again and DVR it. Great billboard. So exciting. Congrats

*edit, it's replaying here on the 26th so I've set it to record. Yay!


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats to you and Brew!! He is so handsome and love that he's the center of the cover!! I'll have to look at when it's airing again so I can record it! My boyfriends mom LOVES Hallmark movies.. I sent a text to her so she can keep an eye out as well! Can't wait to see Mr. Superstar!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Too cool. Will keep eye out for the replay. Was the training he received useful?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

NikB8 said:


> Congrats to you and Brew!! He is so handsome and love that he's the center of the cover!! I'll have to look at when it's airing again so I can record it! My boyfriends mom LOVES Hallmark movies.. I sent a text to her so she can keep an eye out as well! Can't wait to see Mr. Superstar!!


I had a parallel experience. My niece got a bachelor's degree in film studies and movies to Los Angeles a year ago. She is an assistant film editor and one thing she is supposed to do is to watch a huge amount of television and become familiar with all the shows, actors, and actresses. I e-mailed her with all the information on when Brew had made the movie; when it was first shown; when I thought it would be shown again; and the billboard. I copied her father (my brother) on the e-mail.

Then another e-mail to my niece (copied to me) popped up in my In-Box. It was from my brother saying that he had seen the film with Brew, who was a beautiful dog, and that the movie was the kind that my niece's mom (my sister-in-law) would like. He told her about the plot and the other dogs, too.

So...people *are* watching!

NewfieMom


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish I could have seen it. I don't get the Hallmark Channel.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

So cool!' Im so glad you all enjoyed it! And for those of you that didn't get to see it, I hope you get the chance!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I watched it, great movie, I enjoyed it.

Knowing the Golden was your Brew made it really special for me to watch.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I just Google'd it , it going to be on again Oct 26.

Sunday October 26 5:00 PM / 4:00c

Mike D


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Would love to see the movie, but neither of the two cable companies here carry the Hallmark channel.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I feel your pain, I wasn't able to find it on any Canadian Channels either. I'm sure you could find it on line. I'll look and see


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I watched it last weekend! As I predicted, I got distracted when Brew was in the scene......I was focused on his fine acting abilities! Great job Brew!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Watching it now--Brew is quite the handsome boy!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

We're finally getting a chance to see it. My wife really likes the Hallmark Channel. I'm enjoying watching Brew. The puppies in the pet store got Ginger's attention!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I can't wait to watch it on my dvr!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Brew was awesome!!! Watched it tonight and Bentley perked up watching Brew at the park when he ran up to the female jogger and rolled over. Adorable.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL. Brews Sony commercial! I finally found it!! 

http://youtu.be/V_DT-mg_3IA


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

Good ones!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

If you haven't had a chance to see Brews movie, it's on tv today in Canada!


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

Congratulations!
I think I just found it on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Emzj6HfRCQ


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jen & Brew said:


> If you haven't had a chance to see Brews movie, it's on tv today in Canada!



The movie is great, I enjoyed it. 
Definitely worth watching especially to see Brew!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well the star is definitely Brew!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

He's a beauty and looks like he's having fun.

A 'prop' gal stopped Rocky & me on the beach and said she thought the director of a movie she 
was involved with could use Rocky. I grilled her and it sounded like the director had some definite 
ideas and didn't want me 'interfering' so I said forget it. The movie types will do anything to get the shot.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I taped this today and am about to watch it. It is supposed to show again tonight in case anyone wants to watch!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Very cool! Brew is definitely a STAR and a very handsome pupper. Way to go Brew, good boy.


----------

